# Modeler's Drill Press



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Gentlmen,

I need some advise on a good quality drill press. Noticed in the MicroMark catalog a MicroLux variable speed heavy duty drill press on sale. Anyone have experience with these drill presses? Suggestions/comments appreciated.

Jerry


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the MicroMark variable speed drill press. It's good for small jobs, but as drill size goes up it doesn't have the oomph needed. The Morse taper chuck also slips in the spindle with larger drill sizes (assuming it doesn't stop the spindle first). Bottom line, for small precision work it's a great tool, but not as a general purpose machine. 

I have a 20 year old benchtop drill press that I use a lot more and that cost me less.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I second Dwight. My little Delta bench top is a great machine. I have drilled as small as #68 with it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with Dwight. I use my Microlux a lot for small stuff, but I also have a heavy-duty drill press that I got for $95 when drilling 3/4" maple kitchen drawer fronts.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

save yourself some money; if you are contemplating a mill at some point in the future get that instead


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What nobody has mentioned the Cadillac of drill presses? 
Harbor Freight! Cheap yet Good Enough for accurate holes... I don't use it enough to justify a more expensive brand. 

A dull drill can make a good press go bad.... 

John


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Posted By SE18 on 18 Aug 2010 09:36 AM 
save yourself some money; if you are contemplating a mill at some point in the future get that instead Yup, I agree with that entirely. The mill will allow you to position holes accurately. If you can't afford a mill then get a chinese cheapo press with 1/2" capacity. I have a Delta made in china and it is similar to theHF and other cheapos. Forget Micro Mark drill press.

Jack


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks to all that replied. I have a floor stand 1/2" drill press that takes care of the heavy duty workload. I was more interested in a bench top press for the basement wookshop and certainly like the suggestion about a vertical mill. Makes good sense to me!

I've read some of the woodworker magazine reviews and the general concensus seemed to be in favor of the Delta bench top drill press. Any suggestions on a mill? I haven't retired yet, but scratch building/modifying locomotives interests me in the future. That of course, would be better accomplished by a mill and associated equipment. 

Jerry


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Jerry 

The ideal mill would be a Bridgeport or clone but that may be beyond your budget or ability to house since they are pretty big and hard to move. I would suggest a Seig X3 which is like the Seig X2 mini-mill but just a bit larger and much more versatile. These are available under various brands. One main issue is collett size which should be R8 which allows standard tooling that is readily available. 

Jack


----------



## richardson121 (Sep 26, 2017)

I know about the brand of Micro-mark drill press MicroLux variable speed. Its probably drilled near 1000 holes in brass, steel and acrylic, with no issues. Just recently started exploitation the digital depth finder, when exchange the battery it worked fine. The speed management is worthless. At lower speeds there's zero torque. thus drilling metals are just about out of the question. you've got to drill at low speeds thus you do not burn up your drill bits and so the metal truly cuts. but the drill press has no torque so the whole thing simply stops. that is why pulley systems were invented. More torque at lower speeds.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cadillac or Yugo? 



Totalwrecker said:


> What nobody has mentioned the Cadillac of drill presses?
> Harbor Freight! Cheap yet Good Enough for accurate holes... I don't use it enough to justify a more expensive brand.
> 
> A dull drill can make a good press go bad....
> ...


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sarchasm ... the deep rift between, from being facetious.

The dull bit part holds true. I used to sharpen my micro bits on separating discs, the sides of medium grit ones....

Wow way to swoop... laughing.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Since Micro-Mark was mentioned: anyone have personal experience with their MicroLux 7X16 Lathe? Thank You


----------

